# Quicken moving to subscription model



## The Rodent (Feb 7, 2017)

Link below is article from PC World magazine:
Quicken shifts to software subscription model, but there's a big catch | PCWorld

Subscription model already started in Canada and will be coming to US  soon. As a long time Quicken user, I'm not happy about this. Now I'll  have to pay yearly for many things I don't want or need (sounds like my  cable service). Also, if you don't pay the subscription, you can't enter  any new transactions, even manual transactions. Essentially your  database is frozen in time.


----------



## grannyjo (Feb 7, 2017)

It has hit Australia too.

Sounds like a great many of the programes I have used throughout my life.

Get sucked in,  then they go to a high cost subscription service.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 7, 2017)

The Rodent said:


> Link below is article from PC World magazine:
> Quicken shifts to software subscription model, but there's a big catch | PCWorld
> 
> Subscription model already started in Canada and will be coming to US  soon. As a long time Quicken user, I'm not happy about this. Now I'll  have to pay yearly for many things I don't want or need (sounds like my  cable service). Also, if you don't pay the subscription, you can't enter  any new transactions, even manual transactions. Essentially your  database is frozen in time.



Do you have an older version that would work just as well in compatible with mode? I am still using the 2011 version on Windows 7 with no problems and I installed a friends old version on her Windows 10 and put it in compatibile with an older version of Windows and it worked fine and still is.


----------



## Steve LS (Feb 12, 2017)

A lot of programs are going to subscription and I don't like it either.

I was very involved in photography and used Photoshop in my images.
They moved to subscription a few years ago and it really ticked off people.

As a photographer I don't need the most up to date version so I would update every other version.
If I went subscription it in effect I would have doubled my annual expenses.
So now I live with the last version available now 5 years old.

If Quicken doesn't rely on updates like tax info to keep up to date, (I never used Quicken) I'd do what @AprilSun suggested. 
I'm sure you're current version will work fine well into the future.

I don't play many games but I do have one that's 10 years old that still works fine on Win7.


----------

